# Hamster illness, maybe you can help.



## Karlis (Nov 18, 2009)

Hello!

My brother has two hamsters (both male). One of them has developped a strange illness - *loss of fur and strange skin around arms*. It appeared two weeks ago and has been progressing (going deeper) since. Hamster is licking and scratching the arms more frequently.

Can't be mites because in this case the other hamster would have caught them too and why only arms then?

Can not be alergy because nothing has changed during last few weeks except that we separated both hamsters as they were fighting a lot lately and after this one had some blood on the nose we decided to separate them forever. Plus the other one (same age but a bit bigger) was dominating and collecting the best of food.

*Vet is not an option*. Either we resolve this or else. We are from Latvia, very poor economy here and thus we do not have vets that specialize in small rodents - no vet we called offered any help. They all specialize in cats and dogs mainly.

Here are the pics - caught in a glass because could not photograph otherwise. Take a look at the arms. Please help with advice if you can. Thanks!


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I think you need antibiotics, check if you can buy Baytril online, as thats the only thing I can think of a vet prescribing to rodents!


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

I think only vets can distrbute baytril... Even if you can get baytril online, you might not get the dosage right which could potentially kill the hammy.

might also be worth it to look around on google and see if you can find anything on this.

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

That is obviously sore looking, probably inflamed and swollen too. That hammie must be in a fair amount of pain or discomfort 

Looks to me like a skin infection of some sort which will require antibiotics and possibly a cream.
You can buy baytril online but you should never give medication without knowing th correct dosage. In a hamster of that size, i would say no more than 0.1ml once or twice a day but i'm not a vet therefore i cannot say for certain.

Can you get your hands on some vaseline? That may help to soothe the area and prevent a build up of bacteria


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

not exactly sure what it is, put im going over to my pet shop this afternoon and will get my boss to have a look at the pics and see what he thinks, i can also find out the dosage amount needed if you can tell my the weight of the hammie (guessing it willl be around 40-50g) it will deffinately be worth you getting hold of some baytril online, and putting some aloe vera/vasaline cream on the legs. 

to me though it does seem to either be parasitic or an allegy, if not them then could be an infection in the legs and due to the hamster licking them it has mad them sore and inflammed on the outside. 

will right back later to let you know what my boss thinks


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi hun,

Firstly please separate your hamsters. Hamsters are not sociable animals and should not be housed together.

As far as your sick hamster is concerned...you really need to visit the vet...it will only be about £15, but i think it is a pet owners responsibility to take care of any animal they own.

Your hamster is obviously suffering so it is highly unfair. Have you looked into your hamsters fur for mites? One hamster may be badly affected while another is not. I had 3 mice in a cage together and it was only on one of the mice that I noticed scabs and scratching. The others had mites in the fur but not soreness. I took all 3 to the vet and it cos me 20 for all 3!! 

Your hamster may have an allergy or perhaps skin infection and should be treated with anti-biotics.

Please separate them and please take responsibilty for your pet and care for it!

Good luck.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Firstly please separate your hamsters. Hamsters are not sociable animals and should not be housed together.


The OP has already seperated her hamsters, it says that in their post.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Hi hun,
> 
> Firstly please separate your hamsters. Hamsters are not sociable animals and should not be housed together.
> 
> ...


She is from Latvia and can't go to a vet!!


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

niki87 said:


> Hi hun,
> 
> Firstly please separate your hamsters. Hamsters are not sociable animals and should not be housed together.
> 
> ...


Actually, Russian hamsters live in social groups.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Like to see that!!! They are unsociable little sods!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I have 3 Campbells russians living together, they are mother and daughters and I have followed all the advice to avoid them fighting (three of everything, large enough cage and all on one level) and they are all mature adults and are very good friends, no fighting as yet. I do have spare cages in readiness in case they do start to scrap but fingers crossed I wont need to use them.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I couldn't put any of mine together, even if they see each other through cages they hiss and scream..... they don't like the rats either as had them both out at the same time... rats where curious..... Ella was not......!


----------



## BeesBella (Sep 21, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> I couldn't put any of mine together, even if they see each other through cages they hiss and scream..... they don't like the rats either as had them both out at the same time... rats where curious..... Ella was not......!


Rats and Hammies out at the same time ? Sounds like a bad idea to me ! I know rats kill mice and I don't see why a hammy would be any different !


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Rats where very interested and wanted to meet her, completely fine with her being there. I had hold of Ella at all times and the rats where running round on the bed.


----------



## Karlis (Nov 18, 2009)

The problem is, we can not bring him to the vet because there is *no vet specializing in rodents* here (we are from Latvia, not UK). They all say rodents are too tiny to work with them. So *we must solve this ourselves* or else...

The weight is 50 - 60 grams (I do not have accurate weights).

Tomorrow I will try to buy vaseline but have no idea how to rub it as the animal is not very handy and I am afraid to harm or stress him by rubbing his arms by force.


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

Karlis said:


> The problem is, we can not bring him to the vet because there is *no vet specializing in rodents* here (we are from Latvia, not UK). They all say rodents are too tiny to work with them. So *we must solve this ourselves* or else...
> 
> The weight is 50 - 60 grams (I do not have accurate weights).
> 
> Tomorrow I will try to buy vaseline but have no idea how to rub it as the animal is not very handy and I am afraid to harm or stress him by rubbing his arms by force.


try using a cotten pud to put the cream on


----------



## Karlis (Nov 18, 2009)

Today we changed bedding and type of hamster food just in case it was some alergy. Tomorroy I will try to rub the vaseline and see if we can get those antibiotics.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

I wonder if there is anywhere that would ship Xeno50 abroad because that might help if it is some sort of mite or skin infection. Xeno 50 Mini 9 Pipettes Ivermectin Spot On - £15.48


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Karlis said:


> Tomorrow I will try to buy vaseline but have no idea how to rub it as the animal is not very handy and I am afraid to harm or stress him by rubbing his arms by force.


You can always scruff the hamster to apply vaseline


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

May I ask what you are feeding them? I have heard of something similar to this (but not as bad!) in dwarf hamsters that have a peanut allergy. That could by why one is affected and not the other. If there are peanuts in the food mix, try talking them out and see if that helps?


----------



## Karlis (Nov 18, 2009)

We are feeding specialized hamster food from the pet store + recommended vegetables. We have done this for about a year and all was fine before. 

Indeed some time ago the last pack ended so we bought a new one but of the same kind. Anyways I bought a different hamster food mix today, just to be sure, although I doubt that the food is to blame.


----------



## Karlis (Nov 18, 2009)

Ok, so we are rubbing the ill areas with Vaseline, the hamster is not happy at all and the whole procedure causes him stress after that he shivers for a while. I gave some treatds after the rubbing procedure but he was too stressed to eat. It is difficult to communicate that this does good 

I am also having hard time finding any non-prescription Baytril. Nobody ships to eastern europe.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Im sorry but if you cannot afford a proper vet then you should not have an animal. You are in ffect torturing this hamster and its heartbreaking.


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

for skin complaints you can use flower of sulfer which clears up most things such as mites/mange. it also purifies the blood if ingested so it doesnt matter if you leave it on and he licks it. its a bright yellow powder and you can usually buy it online, mix it with a bit of vegetable oil and just coat it on. It looks horrible because of the colour and it does make their fur greasy for a while but it makes their fur a lot nicer in the long run.

Also im not sure how common it is in russians but i know a few syrians who have had cushins disease (sp?) this causes the hair to start falling out and for the skin to become transparent and muscle wastage. hammies can usually live relativly normal lives but once they deteriorate to a point it is better to have then pts. just thought i should mention this as its the only thing i can think off although it is unlikely.

also tea tree oil is good as its a natural antiseptic and may help.


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Im sorry but if you cannot afford a proper vet then you should not have an animal. You are in ffect torturing this hamster and its heartbreaking.


Learn to read! She said there isn't a vet that will see small animals...

sorry it just makes me angry when people don't read the post properly


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Flissy said:


> Learn to read! She said there isn't a vet that will see small animals...
> 
> sorry it just makes me angry when people don't read the post properly


Same here. She is doing everything she can for her hamster, that's more than what some people would do


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

No Flissy, as a pet owner I said she has to take rsponsibility and ensuring both the cost and availibility of a vet is crucial when owning any animal. From your picture i can tell u must agree.


----------



## Phenobarbie (Sep 28, 2009)

niki87 said:


> No Flissy, as a pet owner I said she has to take rsponsibility and ensuring both the cost and availibility of a vet is crucial when owning any animal. From your picture i can tell u must agree.


So no-one from Latvia should have pets then?


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

if they have the money and resources and passion for the animal then of course!! xx


----------



## Phenobarbie (Sep 28, 2009)

I agree that you should do all you can for the well being and car of your animal, but given this persons circumstances i think that they've at least tried to get help to it, rather than taking the poor thing to a vet, who isnt specialised in small animals, as the first post said.
In my honest opinion, i would ask on here before i took my animal to a vet who i wouldnt trust with my pet, but i suppose that is just me.

At least she hasn't tried to rehome it like some people do when they know they've got a poorly animal, or get bored.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I agree with you on that but I feel strongly about properly researching before you get a pet. This is a perfect example of why you should. xx


----------



## Karlis (Nov 18, 2009)

niki87, *can you read at all* or are you just spamming without reading anything that I wrote? There is *NO* small animal vet where we come from. This is no UK, this is darn eastern Europe, but we are still people who like to eat, sleep and own pets. And while I can spend reasonably whatever amount of cash for the well-being of my brother's pet, the *choices are limited*. So if you can help with advice towards solving the problem, we will be grateful, if not, keep your opinion to yourself.

When our previous 2 and a half year old hamster was ill, the best vet we could find said he will not deal with the hamster and he can only put it to sleep because he can not do anything else with such a small animal. Oh, yes, cool, now that is a solution to all problems.... In fact when you look at any veterinary price list while there are lot of services for dogs and cats, for rodents there is ONLY one position - euthanasia. And you know why? In a country with an average salary of 250 GBP per month and unemployment rate of 18% you can not expect a level of civilization where there are doctors that specialize in rodents.

*So, please, back to the topic... * anybody has any ideas where to get Baytril online?


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

niki87 said:


> No Flissy, as a pet owner I said she has to take rsponsibility and ensuring both the cost and availibility of a vet is crucial when owning any animal. From your picture i can tell u must agree.





niki87 said:


> I agree with you on that but I feel strongly about properly researching before you get a pet. This is a perfect example of why you should. xx


I live in Scotland and my mice are treated like kings and queens. There is no small rodent vet within a 5 hour driving radius and yet I did three years worth or research including checking that the ordinary vets would be able to deal with them which I was assured they would be able to. Even doing this the vet killed 4 of my mice and I would have lost a 5th if I hadn't started treating my animals with home medications. Having again contacted the "rodent" vet they also advice they have never worked with mice so they would just be making a guess. Very professional.
Your argument is moot and I would ask that if you cannot offer something constructive to try and help the OP that you do not bother posting a reply.

In response to your post Karlis, i shall have a look for you. In the meantime the only other think I could suggest would be using a used teabag - try possible using it to wet some of the hamsters bedding if it will not allow you to handle it as the tea is soothing and can help with the inflammation.


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Karlis, I am afraid that as far as i can find out Baytril can only be obtained with a prescription. However, Jazzy suggested Ivermectin. The only place I can find this which will ship to Latvia is ebay. I hipe that this helps - I have attached the link below for you:
IVERMECTIN DROPS 0.8% 10ml SPOT ON TREATMENT OF MITES on eBay (end time 26-Nov-09 14:45:47 GMT)

Sorry I cannot help you any further


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Karlis, I just came aross this on a hamster website and thought that it sounded like what has happened to your brother's hamster so thought you may like a read. It does seem to sound like a mite infection if the information on this website is aything to go by. I have heard of people using cat ear drops on small rodents to treat mites (as in the cat ear drops for mites) but I have never tried this so don't know if it would actually work - it might be another alternative as the person who tried it is a mouse breeder, owner and some one who shows them?? Anyway, here is the information i came across:

Fur Loss
Symptoms: Excessive scratching, especially to the point of exposing raw & red skin. (Note that a hamster's daily grooming and cleaning routine includes some "light" scratching, licking and "biting" of fur. This is normal.)

Causes: Mites, allergy to bedding, old age. Pine or cedar-based bedding can cause irritation to a hamster's skin, leading to excessive scratching and fur loss. Fur loss due to bedding irritation can usually be found at on the hamster's underside and legs as these are the areas in contact with the bedding.

If you use a horizontal wire cage (such as the Habitrail Safari or Space Station) and your hamster chews on the wire frequently, it may lead to a bald patch just above the nose. This is due to rubbing on the wire during chewing.

Old age can lead to some loss of fur around the legs or ears. This is normal and unavoidable.

Other causes of fur loss, quoted from missPixy here with updated information:
QUOTE
Sarcoptic Mange

clinical signs: there is hair loss around the face which includes infection. The condition is contagious.

diagnosis: microscopy to reveal the mite Sarcptes scabiei is necessary.

treatment: Ivermectin 1% given orally every 10 days, for a month.

Demodecosis: infection with these mites is common, but clinical disease is only seen if the immune system is compromised, in the young, pregnant or aged hamster.

clinical signs: these include dry skin, fur loss, infection and scaling.

diagnosis: microscopy of skin scrapings is necessary.

treatment: Ivermectin 1% can be given undiluted orally. one drop is given and repeated every 10 days as necessary. weekly amitraz baths are also effective.

Ringworm:

clinical signs: these include fur loss, dry skin with yellow flaking. The body and ears are affected. the condition is sometimes includes infections.

diagnosis: microscopy and culture on Sabouraud's medium should be carried out.

treatment*: the patient should be handled with gloves and may be washed with a pvoidone-iodine shampoo or an anti-fungal preparation such as natamycin. A the hamster's house should be cleaned out with povidone-iodine solution.
*Credit for Ringworm treatment information:
Diseases of Small Domestic Rodents, Second Edition, 2003.
V. C. G. Richardson

General Remedies: Change the bedding/litter to a recycled pulp or paper based type if you have been using pine or cedar. Supplement the hamster's diet with cod-liver oil and crushed yeast tablets to aid fur coat recovery. Pure aloe vera gel is useful for soothing irritated skin. Obtain the gel from a pharmacy and apply directly onto the hamster's skin twice daily. Recommended to do this while arranging and waiting for an appointment with a vet if the cause of the fur loss cannot be determined.

QUOTE
addition of vitamin A helps with fur growth. this can be found in carrots... try chopping some up to add to their meals. vitamin D as well... this can be found in milk products, and cheese (lowfat is preferable). also, there's something called Vitapet Small Animal Fur Conditioner that contains cod-liver oil, vitamins A and D


----------



## Karlis (Nov 18, 2009)

Thank you all! We will try everything with great care, hopefully at least something would work.


----------



## Karlis (Nov 18, 2009)

Just to let you know, that the little friend has fully recovered from the illness. Not sure what worked, but here is what we did:

1) Changed food and bedding to other brands
2) Rubbed vaseline regularly every day for a week, later switched to the following:
3) Alcohol-free iodine following by some cream recommended by a vet specializing in cats.

within week illness stopped to progress, within two weeks recovery started, within month the illness went away.


----------



## blue butterfly (Jan 3, 2010)

Aaaww Im so glad to hear your hamster got better


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Aww its lovely to read that the little hammy got better


----------

